# Afterword: Android app for checking Amazon KDP sales [Updated!]



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Aug 31st, 2015:* Version 1.5.1 released. Relabeled KU/KOLL to KENP.

*Jun 21st, 2015:* Version 1.5 released. Ads and premium removed.

*Nov 29th, 2014:* Version 1.4.2 released. Added Amazon.nl support.

*Nov 24th, 2014:* Version 1.4.1 released. Fixed issue where app would sometimes crash after refreshing (since version 1.4).

*Nov 16th, 2014:* Version 1.4 released. Added support for "Royalties Earned" data from KDP dashboard.

*Aug 14th, 2014:* Version 1.3.4 released. Fixed issue where Afterword would sometimes crash during login.

*Jun 6th, 2014:* Version 1.3.3 released. Updated permissions, some bug fixes.

*Jan 20th, 2014:* Afterword released on Amazon App store. Available here.

*Dec 13th, 2013:* Version 1.3.1 released. Fixed issue where Afterword would not retrieve sales data and would prompt an "Authentication error" message.

*Nov 26th, 2013:* Version 1.3 released. Amazon.com.au support, KitKat support and refinement of previous month update process.

*Nov 14th, 2013:* Version 1.2.3 released. Fixed an issue where the app would sometimes crash when downloading cover images.

*Oct 25th, 2013:* Version 1.2.2 released. Fixed false "Not Connected" prompt issue.

*Oct 17th, 2013:* Version 1.2.1 released. Fixed display issue on older Android versions.

*Oct 13th, 2013:* Version 1.2 released. Ad-free upgrade option added.

*Sep 21st, 2013:* Version 1.1.1 released. Previous month's sales, totals and "ALL" countries option added!

Hi guys, I wanted to share an Android app I made for displaying Amazon KDP sales data. It's called Afterword, it's available on the Google Play store, and it's free (with ad support).

You can download it here: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rheocode.afterword

To use the app, you first login to your amazon account (this should only need to be done once - the app stores a cookie to keep you authenticated). The main screen shows your current month's sales and KDP borrows for all books for a given country. There's a drop-down menu to switch the country displayed and at any time you can hit the refresh button to retrieve the latest data.

















Selecting any book will show you a new screen with the full data for that book (sales, returns, borrows, free copies and so on) in all countries.










It's a recently published app and I'm working on adding new features as time allows and depending on how much interest there is in the app. Displaying last month's sales is the next feature I'll be adding. I will also be releasing a paid version of the app soon, which will be ad-free and to which I'd like to add paid-only features (requests welcome!).

The story behind the app: I ended up creating it because I didn't really like Amazon's KDP reports interface on a smaller phone screen. By the time I was done tweaking it I realized I probably had something good enough to share with anyone else who wants an easier way to get their sales data (I can't be the only one refreshing my sales data a hundred times a day).

I welcome any suggestions or feature requests you may have, and am happy to answer any questions or concerns.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

This is lovely, and I will definitely check it out!  

I would love to see a bottom line total sales for each country, and possibly overall, if that's doable.


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

I love it . . . but I have an iPhone.  Any plans for iOS?

Regards
Steve


----------



## StephenBrennan (Dec 21, 2012)

I want it to play La Cucaracha every time I make a sale. Can you do that?


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Ooo! I plan to upgrade my dumbphone to an Android smartphone, soon, so I've bookmarked this. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

StephenBrennan said:


> I want it to play La Cucaracha every time I make a sale. Can you do that?


   This!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

StephenBrennan said:


> I want it to play La Cucaracha every time I make a sale. Can you do that?


That just might motivate me to write more books.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Ooooh, thank you, thank you!

Going to download it right now...


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

StephenBrennan said:


> I want it to play La Cucaracha every time I make a sale. Can you do that?


LOL!

I like if it played "For the Love of Money" by the Ojays...lol


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool! Going to download it on my Nexus now.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

StephenBrennan said:


> I want it to play La Cucaracha every time I make a sale. Can you do that?


I just want a big "KER-CHING!" noise.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> I just want a big "KER-CHING!" noise.


This would work for me. (I hope the OP and developer knows we're not kidding.  )


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

How awesome of you! Thank you! (of course, you realize you're feeding our obsession?   )


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

alexjf said:


> Hi guys, I wanted to share an Android app I made for displaying Amazon KDP sales data. It's called Afterword, it's available on the Google Play store, and it's free (with ad support).
> 
> You can download it here: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rheocode.afterword
> 
> ...


I had a look at it, but won't install it on a tablet. It asks for permissions that are not required by such an app. I never install apps that step over their boundaries. It wants to modify or delete content on my device, have full network access without notice, look at protected storage and watch all my network connections. I prefer iOS based devices where I have full control over permissions.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, this looks great. I'll play around with it, purely in the interests of upping the app's rating, not because I obsessively check sales. On my wishlist -if you could make it just get rid of the BBOS outside the US and UK, that would be fantastic   Something like an encouraging message, "One day, you will sell here..."


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> I just want a big "KER-CHING!" noise.


Etsy has that, every time a sales is made the store owner hears that sound. That would be a fun feature. And maybe a "BOO-HSSSS" sound for refunds. 

Hey Alex, the app looks cool. I checked your privacy statement and was happy to read you're not storing our KDP/Amazon account info, but I have a question, what am I agreeing to here ("modify/delete SD card contents" thing)?


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any plans to develop for iOS? Could I bribe you?


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

This is SO cool!  . Thanks!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

ChristinePope said:


> This is lovely, and I will definitely check it out!
> 
> I would love to see a bottom line total sales for each country, and possibly overall, if that's doable.


Thanks! Do you mean total number of all books sold combined per country or total $ earned?



Stephen M Holak said:


> I love it . . . but I have an iPhone. Any plans for iOS?


An iOS version is definitely in the plans, the more interest the app has on Android the sooner I'll get to work on an iOS version.



DarkScribe said:


> I had a look at it, but won't install it on a tablet. It asks for permissions that are not required by such an app. I never install apps that step over their boundaries. It wants to modify or delete content on my device, have full network access without notice, look at protected storage and watch all my network connections. I prefer iOS based devices where I have full control over permissions.





Alan Petersen said:


> Hey Alex, the app looks cool. I checked your privacy statement and was happy to read you're not storing our KDP/Amazon account info, but I have a question, what am I agreeing to here ("modify/delete SD card contents" thing)?


I certainly agree that Android should have more fine-grained permissions. If it helps, here's what the app does with each permission (they're slightly different depending on the device):

*Storage:*
_Modify/delete SD card or USB contents:_
The app stores the session cookie, the sales data and your books' cover images so that it can remember it all when you re-open the app later on.

*Network Communication:*
_Full network access:_
This is needed to pull the sales data and images from Amazon.
_View network connections:_
The app checks your connection status to avoid trying to request data without being connected.

*System tools:*
_Test access to protected storage:_
This comes together with the first permission. Before the app tries to write to storage, it tests whether or not it's available.

If you're still concerned about the permissions and don't want to use the app, I understand. Unfortunately they're all needed for the app to function. If Android expands its permission system in the future I'll certainly trim them down. And I hope you'll try the iOS version when I eventually come out with it .



Lisa J. Yarde said:


> Thanks, this looks great. I'll play around with it, purely in the interests of upping the app's rating, not because I obsessively check sales. On my wishlist -if you could make it just get rid of the BBOS outside the US and UK, that would be fantastic  Something like an encouraging message, "One day, you will sell here..."


I may be revealing how new I am to kboards here, but what does 'BBOS' stand for? I'm assuming you mean the "no sales in this region" message, in which case I hadn't thought of that - maybe a friendlier message than Amazon's may be in order.



Sarah Woodbury said:


> How awesome of you! Thank you! (of course, you realize you're feeding our obsession?  )


I assume no responsibility for obsessions fed or thumbs sprained from continuously tapping the refresh button. 



smreine said:


> Any plans to develop for iOS? Could I bribe you?


Bribes are certainly welcomed, but I'm probably going to develop that iOS version anyway. A promise to download and/or buy the iOS app when I get around to it is enough .

Thank you everyone for the feedback and kind words. It seems like my #1 feature request is a sales chime (La Cucaracha/ker-ching!/"For the Love of Money"), I'll have to add it to the list! For now the app doesn't try to download new sales data on its own, but it could make a sound when refreshing brings in new sales. I'll have it turned off by default though, might scare some people who aren't expecting it!

Please keep the suggestions and questions coming!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Best features for me would be:

- Something where we can put in the price of each individual book and have the app tell us in dollar terms how much we've made for the month, per book and in total.
- Promotion reminders.
- Ability to store daily/hourly sales reports so that we can get more fine grained control and information than Amazon provides, like a three month trend of daily sales information broken down by books or series of books. That sound you hear is me drooling.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Works like a champ on my Droid RAZR! Great. Now I'm going to sit around and do this whenever I leave my office. Thank you for stoking my utter lack of self-control!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd definitely download an iOS version. It would be a bonus if it looks good on the iPad too (many iphone apps look ugly when scaled up).

I agree that the ability to save data and maybe even graph it would be awesome!


----------



## 46907 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll get an iOS one so please, please with sugar on top. Thank you!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

You're right. 'BBOS' stands for: "Brown Bar Of Shame". (It's something I'm very familiar with.   )


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Sharing this everywhere I can. Brilliant stuff. The first app that takes all my login info and shows total sales across iTunes, Kobo, B&N, ACX, CreateSpace, and KDP can charge me pretty much whatever they want.

A free version that gives you one outlet, with a paid version that gives you all outlets, would be a cool business model. Adding a guestimate for royalties (it would never be exact because of delivery fees and some 35% vs. 70% sales) would be amazeballs.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

alexjf said:


> Thanks! Do you mean total number of all books sold combined per country or total $ earned?


Just the number would work fine for me. I have an average for my books that seems to come pretty darn close to the actual $$ total, so even a number without a dollar amount would be helpful.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I love it so far, but I second or third the request for totals by region, plus grand totals of all regions if that is possible.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I wish I was brave enough to put my account details into a new app, but I am too paranoid to do it. If the great zon would supply one or sponsor one, i might reconsider.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

This little app looks good based on the screenshots. Hope it works.



Hugh Howey said:


> Sharing this everywhere I can. Brilliant stuff. The first app that takes all my login info and shows total sales across iTunes, Kobo, B&N, ACX, CreateSpace, and KDP can charge me pretty much whatever they want.
> 
> A free version that gives you one outlet, with a paid version that gives you all outlets, would be a cool business model. Adding a guestimate for royalties (it would never be exact because of delivery fees and some 35% vs. 70% sales) would be amazeballs.


Sounds good if one could make it work. If all ebook sellers had an application programming interface (API) that developers could tap into, writing a single app that pulls data from all of them would be very feasible (and likely profitable). Right now, it seems developers have to rely on screen scraping, which is sad because APIs are so much better.

Like the email app, I'd love it if this app's icon displayed how many new sales I've made since I last checked.


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

I will definitely download / buy the iOS version. Beta test if you want too--I'm a software development manager in my real job.

Regards
Steve


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Just installed it on my Droid RAZR - I'm so impressed, it worked like a charm - installed seamlessly, works as advertised.

If you ever get around to it, it would be nice to show CreateSpace totals as well. I seem to sell almost as many paper books as I do ebooks.

Thank you so much for this really cool app!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

David Adams said:


> Best features for me would be:
> 
> - Something where we can put in the price of each individual book and have the app tell us in dollar terms how much we've made for the month, per book and in total.
> - Promotion reminders.
> - Ability to store daily/hourly sales reports so that we can get more fine grained control and information than Amazon provides, like a three month trend of daily sales information broken down by books or series of books. That sound you hear is me drooling.


Thanks for the suggestions! I'd actually really like to have that third feature myself, when I eventually incorporate auto-updating for the app I'll have to think about including that.



Hugh Howey said:


> Sharing this everywhere I can. Brilliant stuff. The first app that takes all my login info and shows total sales across iTunes, Kobo, B&N, ACX, CreateSpace, and KDP can charge me pretty much whatever they want.
> 
> A free version that gives you one outlet, with a paid version that gives you all outlets, would be a cool business model. Adding a guestimate for royalties (it would never be exact because of delivery fees and some 35% vs. 70% sales) would be amazeballs.


Thanks for sharing it, I really appreciate it! I had thought about eventually including other services. I'm a fairly new ebook author and I haven't used anything other than Amazon yet, but I'm going to have to try them all out and see about expanding the app. I had thought about having a few individual apps for some of the services and a paid app that combines them all as you suggested, and will see if this is possible to do.

I had wondered if a royalties guesstimate would be a feature people wanted, exactly because it won't be all that accurate - it's definitely on the list though. When the app gets more sophisticated I'll pull data from the "Prior six weeks' royalties" page and that should help improve the accuracy as the month goes by.



ChristinePope said:


> Just the number would work fine for me. I have an average for my books that seems to come pretty darn close to the actual $$ total, so even a number without a dollar amount would be helpful.


I can certainly add a 'total' bar at the bottom, it's now on the priority list of features to add .



markecooper said:


> I wish I was brave enough to put my account details into a new app, but I am too paranoid to do it. If the great zon would supply one or sponsor one, i might reconsider.


I can understand that.

To reiterate from earlier, your account details are not stored anywhere. A session cookie is stored to avoid having to sign in every time. It's actually possible to check what data is transmitted from the app by using a network packet sniffer, and I believe there are a few apps or websites that will do it specifically for phones. Basically, by using these methods you can see what data is transmitted from your phone, and verify that this app only communicates with Amazon and the ad networks, and no sensitive info is transmitted at all. Hope that helps.



Mr. RAD said:


> This little app looks good based on the screenshots. Hope it works.
> 
> Sounds good if one could make it work. If all ebook sellers had an application programming interface (API) that developers could tap into, writing a single app that pulls data from all of them would be very feasible (and likely profitable). Right now, it seems developers have to rely on screen scraping, which is sad because APIs are so much better.
> 
> Like the email app, I'd love it if this app's icon displayed how many new sales I've made since I last checked.


I do wish that there had been an API - it would've made things much more straightforward in development. I'm not sure if any of the other ebook sellers have an API for sales data, I haven't looked into them yet.

As for the icon display updating, I'm not yet sure how to do that, I'll have to look into it.



Stephen M Holak said:


> I will definitely download / buy the iOS version. Beta test if you want too--I'm a software development manager in my real job.


Thanks for the offer! I don't own an iPhone or iPad at the moment, so I may just need a few people to confirm that it works on their real devices and not just the emulator. I'm hoping to start working on it in the near future.

I've had many new downloads of the app since yesterday, thank you everyone who checked it out! I also appreciate the positive reviews on the Google Play site . Thank you very much!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

What I really like is being able to click on the book to see the sales in the different countries. Much easier than looking through all those BBOS for the odd sale I make in Europe


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

alexjf said:


> *Storage:*
> _Modify/delete SD card or USB contents:_
> The app stores the session cookie, the sales data and your books' cover images so that it can remember it all when you re-open the app later on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the break down! No worries, I just had no clue what that meant.  Downloading now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty sweet!  Is there a way to total all the sales at the bottom though?


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Very slick!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Good one! Downloaded on my nexus just fine. Thank you.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Just installed the app on my SIII. Looks very cool!



David Adams said:


> Best features for me would be:
> 
> - Something where we can put in the price of each individual book and have the app tell us in dollar terms how much we've made for the month, per book and in total...


Not sure if that can be done accurately for some of us because of borrows. I don't think we ever know how much we earn per borrow until the sales report comes out.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

AriadneW said:


> What I really like is being able to click on the book to see the sales in the different countries. Much easier than looking through all those BBOS for the odd sale I make in Europe


That was actually one of the main reasons I ended up making the app in the first place, I really wanted to have an easy overall view .



Joe Vasicek said:


> Pretty sweet! Is there a way to total all the sales at the bottom though?


Work in progress! The next update should have that added in.



Greg Banks said:


> Just installed the app on my SIII. Looks very cool!
> 
> Not sure if that can be done accurately for some of us because of borrows. I don't think we ever know how much we earn per borrow until the sales report comes out.


Thanks! I figure for the borrows I'll try to keep a running average of the monthly payout and use that to give an estimate.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Would this app work in/on the Chrome web browser? I'd love to use it on my pc.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I love this freaking app, BUT ... that ad that has a freaking spider running across the screen is not acceptable or cool by any definition. I nearly broke my phone throwing it and screeching.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, who uses spiders to sell anything?


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I love this! Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful app with the community! I am going to share the link over all my networks


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Works perfectly for me...have yet to see the spider though. Kind of worried now that it's going to creep up on me


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr. RAD said:


> Would this app work in/on the Chrome web browser? I'd love to use it on my pc.


Only if there's some sort of Android emulator for Chrome - I don't think there is though. I don't think I'm likely to make a webapp or browser plug-in for this unfortunately - very different and many more security concerns to worry about for something like that.



Kwalker said:


> I love this freaking app, BUT ... that ad that has a freaking spider running across the screen is not acceptable or cool by any definition. I nearly broke my phone throwing it and screeching.


Why would anyone put a crawling spider on an ad . Sorry about that, I don't have any control over the ads served. I haven't seen that ad so far myself.



RM Prioleau said:


> I love this! Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful app with the community! I am going to share the link over all my networks


All this support makes me wish I could just work on this full-time . I also really appreciate your rave review on the Play store .

Update: I'm making a lot of progress with a few new features, sometime next week I expect to release an update with the following features:

- A 'total' bar at the bottom summing the sales for all books per country.
- Previous month's sales (only one month back, just like on the KDP site).
- (Possibly) An 'ALL' countries menu option giving book sales for all countries combined (the total at the bottom for this one would be all books and all countries).

Also please do report any crashes you might get - I've had one little one reported so far, it's already been patched and will be fixed in the next update.

Thanks again, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I took the plunge and have been using this app for the last few days but today it stopped working. Did Amazon block it from working? I can go to my account and login using a browser but the app just says it cannot authenticate any more.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Yeah, who uses spiders to sell anything?


Spiderman?

Back on topic...looks like a GREAT app! Way to go, Alex!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

markecooper said:


> I took the plunge and have been using this app for the last few days but today it stopped working. Did Amazon block it from working? I can go to my account and login using a browser but the app just says it cannot authenticate any more.


Yeah, it seems that amazon just changed the layout of their reports a bit so the app is requesting the wrong pages. I should have a fix live a little later today have fixed it. Sorry about that.



Ashy said:


> Spiderman?
> 
> Back on topic...looks like a GREAT app! Way to go, Alex!


Thanks!

EDIT: A fix for the "unable to authenticate" problem everyone must be getting has been added, it should be back to normal now. It'll take an hour or two from the time I write this before you can see that an update is available on Google Play.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Downloaded on a Google Tablet and LOVE IT!

I'm one of the peeps Jonesing for an iPhone app, though!

[flutters eyelashes]


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

The new version is now live, fixing the "Unable to authenticate" error some of you may have been getting this morning. If you aren't prompted to update the app, you can do it manually by visiting the app's page on Google Play (on your mobile device). There should be an "Update" button.

The update promised a few posts ago (total sales, previous month's sales) is coming in a few days .



TexasGirl said:


> Downloaded on a Google Tablet and LOVE IT!
> 
> I'm one of the peeps Jonesing for an iPhone app, though!
> 
> [flutters eyelashes]


Glad you like it . I plan to start working on an iOS version fairly soon. I'll keep everyone posted on my progress.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I was kind of joking about my need for a noisy alert. If I ever start selling hundreds a day it will drive me nuts!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Glynn James said:


> This is awesome.
> I think you should do a paid for version without the ads.
> I'd buy it.
> 
> A current sales rank would be nice.


Agreed about an ad-free purchase version. I would snag it instantly as I've had no problems since installation. And I love, LOVE, LOOOOVE that I can navigate through all regions faster on my phone than on the desktop. That's hawt!

Sales rank by title would be great, but I'd also like a function for author rank. Maybe you can put those two things in the paid-for version.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.1.1 is now live!*

*New features:*

"Total" bar at the bottom sums up sales data displayed on the screen.
The country selector now includes an "ALL" item, which displays book sales data summed over all countries with sales.
A new "Previous Month" menu option allows viewing last month's sales (this is updated separately from current month).
Amazon.com.mx support added.

*Bug fixes:*

Fixed rare issue where, in some cases, app would crash when changing screens while updating data.

If your phone doesn't automatically update it, you can do so manually by searching for it on the Google Play store and pressing "Update".

Thanks to everyone who made feature suggestions . All your suggestions have been noted and I'll incorporate them as time allows. Please let me know if you run into any issues with the new version.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, thank you for posting this! I've wanted something like this for my DROID for quite some time.
It's awesome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not seeing the update.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> I'm not seeing the update.


Sometimes there's a bit of delay for different people/devices for some reason. It should show up soon.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

<<< also puts in a vote for a paid, ad-free version. 

I'm convinced that spider is out to get me.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Updated ...looks good. Now if I could only put some sales on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Got it.  Looks good!

This app is already awesome, but what would make it even better is if you could select whether to show "borrows" or "free downloads" in the far-right column on the main screen.  I'm not in KDP Select, so I really don't have any use for that column right now, but I do have several perma-free books and would find it convenient to track how they're doing on the main screen.

Also, I would totally spring for an ad-free version.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Heck, I'm going to dump my iPhone and buy a Galaxy Note 2 because of this app!

(Plus, my brother showed me his, and I really liked it.)

Nice work.  Know anybody who could code a custom word-processor for the PC for me?


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rykymus said:


> Know anybody who could code a custom word-processor for the PC for me?


You could try talking to someone like Mark Fassett, developer of TrackerBox. He already has a Scrivener alternative out (I think it's called StoryBox?) and he's super duper awesome, so it wouldn't hurt to ask if he could implement specific features that you're looking for.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome!  Thank you very much; I'll definitely use this!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't seem to update, and when I log in, I get a note saying "unable to authenticate" - the login is correct.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Another vote for iOS and additional retail channels!

Sounds great!


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Got it. Looks good!
> 
> This app is already awesome, but what would make it even better is if you could select whether to show "borrows" or "free downloads" in the far-right column on the main screen. I'm not in KDP Select, so I really don't have any use for that column right now, but I do have several perma-free books and would find it convenient to track how they're doing on the main screen.
> 
> Also, I would totally spring for an ad-free version.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'd like to eventually make the columns on the main screen customizable - it's definitely in the plans.



Rykymus said:


> Heck, I'm going to dump my iPhone and buy a Galaxy Note 2 because of this app!
> 
> (Plus, my brother showed me his, and I really liked it.)
> 
> Nice work. Know anybody who could code a custom word-processor for the PC for me?


Nice! If we can just get everyone with an iPhone to do the same, I won't have to make an iOS version! (I'm working on it, I have a lot to learn.)

No idea on the custom word-processor - hopefully smreine's suggestion helps.



beccaprice said:


> I can't seem to update, and when I log in, I get a note saying "unable to authenticate" - the login is correct.


Sorry you're having trouble - from the error you're getting it sounds like you're still on version 1.0.5: a few days ago amazon changed their reports layout and I released a small update to fix it. I can't think of any reason why you'd be unable to update - nothing should have changed in terms of devices supported.

If you go to the app's page on the Google Play store (link), do you see an "Update" button on the top right? Alternatively, clicking on the top right options menu in the Play Store and going to "My Apps" should also allow you to update any apps that have one available. If you've already done that and it's not working, are you getting any error messages?


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I *love* it. Thank you!!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

YAY love the totals, that's awesome.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

It's great that someone thought to create an app to allow authors here to view their sales info without actually having to view reports on KDP. As suggestions for improvement continue to come in, *I suggest that authors email Amazon and politely request API access to KDP sales data.* This one thing, if provided by Amazon, would make the poor developer's job much much easier. It would make app updates breezier and errors can be minimized.

And while you're at it, you should email Kobo, B&N, Apple, and other online stores selling your books for API access to sales data as well.

(As your reigning BBoS King, so I don't think any ebook seller would heed my request for API access to my sales data as I don't have any. So I'm leaving this in the hands of authors who are making money for Amazon and the rest.)


----------



## Giselle London (Apr 24, 2012)

Love it. Great app.

For the paid version, it would be great if there was a way to keep track of stats daily.  Like if it would do an auto-check of your sales at 11:59 pm (as long as the phone is on and the app is open, or something), and save that as the "today's totals" page.  And it could keep the most recent seven "today's totals" pages.  Or better yet, for the last month.  Don't know if that's possible, but it would be awesome, for those of us who like to track daily sales.  

Amazon is the only retailer that doesn't allow you to go back and see what your sales were on a particular day.  Soooo annoying.  (I mean, there's nothing like having to wait fifteen days to get a report to see how much you sold last month, because you forgot and went to sleep on the last day of the month instead of staying up so you could check stats at 11:59 pm.   Grrr, Amazon.)  So a work-around solution for that would be awesome, if possible.  

Thanks for the app!


----------



## tomreynolds (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone looking to fool around with this app that doesn't have an Android device should check out http://www.bluestacks.com . They have an "Android player" for both Mac and PC which will let you use Android apps on your computer. I checked out Afterword with it and it works great.


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

Add me to the list that need an Iphone version.  If you build it we will come!!!!

Funny enough I actually stopped writing and logged into KB to post about this specific issue.  I was wondering if someone had a way to be able to see all the sales at once instead of scrolling through each country.  I had several purchases in Europe early this week and had no idea.

I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Giselle London said:


> Love it. Great app.
> 
> For the paid version, it would be great if there was a way to keep track of stats daily. Like if it would do an auto-check of your sales at 11:59 pm (as long as the phone is on and the app is open, or something), and save that as the "today's totals" page. And it could keep the most recent seven "today's totals" pages. Or better yet, for the last month. Don't know if that's possible, but it would be awesome, for those of us who like to track daily sales.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The daily sales check would definitely be a nice feature, several people have been suggesting different versions of that. With any luck Amazon will improve their reports by the time I get around to that and I won't have to do it manually . I'm a bit confused though, you can always look at the previous month's units sold by clicking "Unit sales covering period ..." on the KDP site (and now by selecting it in the menu on the app and refreshing!). Or did you mean something else?



tomreynolds said:


> Anyone looking to fool around with this app that doesn't have an Android device should check out http://www.bluestacks.com . They have an "Android player" for both Mac and PC which will let you use Android apps on your computer. I checked out Afterword with it and it works great.


I didn't know such a tool existed, that's really cool. I'll have to try it out.



MorningJoe said:


> Add me to the list that need an Iphone version. If you build it we will come!!!!
> 
> Funny enough I actually stopped writing and logged into KB to post about this specific issue. I was wondering if someone had a way to be able to see all the sales at once instead of scrolling through each country. I had several purchases in Europe early this week and had no idea.
> 
> I guess great minds think alike.


It's getting to be quite a list - I'm definitely going to get an iOS version out for you guys as soon as I'm able to.



justsomewriterwhowrites said:


> Just downloaded but when I try to login it gives me a "not connected" message and nothing happens. I uninstalled and tried again, but got the same thing. My phone's a Droid. I was trying to install v 1.1.1


Sorry you're having trouble. That message will come up if your device isn't connected, the connection is unstable or sometimes if the connection is just very slow. If you're sure it's connected, try it again after a few seconds/a minute. Let me know if you're still having trouble with it.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I had to uninstall it and reinstall it to get the updated version, but now it works perfectly. And hey! I sold a copy in Italy! (I think that's what the flag is - red/white/green vertical stripes) - cool!

thank you so much.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

beccaprice said:


> I had to uninstall it and reinstall it to get the updated version, but now it works perfectly. And hey! I sold a copy in Italy! (I think that's what the flag is - red/white/green vertical stripes) - cool!
> 
> thank you so much.


I'm glad you were able to get it working . And nice, Italy! I haven't had a sale there in months .


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

So if I come back and post on this thread daily to keep it on the front page will that make my IOS7 version come any faster?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stephen M Holak said:


> I will definitely download / buy the iOS version. Beta test if you want too--I'm a software development manager in my real job.
> 
> Regards
> Steve


DITTO. I also am a developer 

BTW - Is there any way I could get this on my Kindle Fire HD? I do not have the Google Play! store, just Amazon's store.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

W00T!! Got this working on my MacBook Pro! 
But yeah.... this really needs an iOS version


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh - it does not show perma free downloads. It be great if it had a separate col for that.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I second the request for the Kindle Fire! And I would definitely pay for a nice, souped-up version of the app.


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> W00T!! Got this working on my MacBook Pro!
> But yeah.... this really needs an iOS version


So the app will work on a Mac? I do have Macbook Air and would love to start using it there until the IOS7 is ready


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

MorningJoe said:


> So the app will work on a Mac? I do have Macbook Air and would love to start using it there until the IOS7 is ready


Sort of.  If you download the free tool from http://www.bluestacks.com/ it basically creates an Android VM where you can run most Android app (like this one) on your laptop. Works well, just takes a bit of getting used to the controls.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

MorningJoe said:


> So if I come back and post on this thread daily to keep it on the front page will that make my IOS7 version come any faster?


Maybe! No promises though .



VydorScope said:


> DITTO. I also am a developer
> 
> BTW - Is there any way I could get this on my Kindle Fire HD? I do not have the Google Play! store, just Amazon's store.


Thanks! My beta test group is growing . I'll be looking into other Android markets after I'm done working on an iOS version. The iOS version and a paid version/in-app purchase to remove the ads are taking up most of my time at the moment.



VydorScope said:


> Oh - it does not show perma free downloads. It be great if it had a separate col for that.


Hmm, maybe I'll add that in the future when I add support for book prices to the app. That would probably come with the revenue estimator and a few other price-related suggestions that have been made. Thanks for the suggestion! I hadn't thought of that, not having any permafrees myself.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Like the app, have it on both my Android phone and Tablet. One suggestion, space permitting, when I select "ALL" countries (the little Globe), it would be nice if the country (flag) of the sale displayed with the quantity on that line.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

This new update is great! Thanks so much! 
I am wondering, is it possible to release the .apk so that we can load the file on a Kindle Fire? Or is it possible to make a Kindle Fire-compatible version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex,

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> DITTO. I also am a developer
> 
> BTW - Is there any way I could get this on my Kindle Fire HD? I do not have the Google Play! store, just Amazon's store.


General instructions for installing apps outside the Amazon store or Google Play!:

First, you'll need to authorize installation of outside apps. Go to your settings menu (swipe down from top) > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications. Tap to turn it ON.

Then you would need the .apk file. Some websites (such as Dropbox) have a link to the apk file on their site so you can download directly or be emailed it. Either from a website or email, you'll save it to your device. Once you get the notification that it has been downloaded, tap on the notification to install the app.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> General instructions for installing apps outside the Amazon store or Google Play!:
> 
> First, you'll need to authorize installation of outside apps. Go to your settings menu (swipe down from top) > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications. Tap to turn it ON.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks, I know that... but I do not have the APK file.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Love this Alex!  Thanks so much.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Two moderators posted on my thread in a row ! When I saw the email notifications I thought I was in trouble .



tkepner said:


> Like the app, have it on both my Android phone and Tablet. One suggestion, space permitting, when I select "ALL" countries (the little Globe), it would be nice if the country (flag) of the sale displayed with the quantity on that line.


Hey, glad you like it! I'm not sure I follow your suggestion. When selecting "ALL" countries, you can still click on any book to display a new screen, showing all the sales for that book broken down by country. Did you mean something else?



RM Prioleau said:


> This new update is great! Thanks so much!
> I am wondering, is it possible to release the .apk so that we can load the file on a Kindle Fire? Or is it possible to make a Kindle Fire-compatible version?


I'm glad everyone seems to like the new update. No bug reports/crash submissions yet, so far so good!

About releasing a .apk, there are several complications with that (not least of which is not being able to offer the paid version without having to handle at least part of the payment and authentication myself, which is a big undertaking - Google takes their 30% but makes things a lot simpler). When I look into the Amazon app store option, if I don't end up publishing it there directly I'll come up with a solution for you Kindle Fire users.

In the meantime, while Betsy's solution doesn't work without the APK, you are apparently able to get access to Google Play on the Kindle Fire - but only if your device has been rooted. I can't recommend doing it (for one, it will void your warranty), but it may be a solution for those who've already rooted theirs.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.
> 
> Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!
> 
> Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .


Thanks Ann! I will be submitting a listing to the yellow pages soon .


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Just FYI, I was able to see permafree downloads once I tapped the book listing. They aren't on the front page, but they are there. In fact, it showed me some downloads in Canada that I hadn't even noticed, so that was cool.

Installed without a hitch on my Vizio VTab. Thanks so much for this.


----------



## Giselle London (Apr 24, 2012)

Alex, 

Unless I'm wrong, the only way to see the prior month's sale is to wait until the 15th of the next month, when Amazon uploads the prior month's sales spreadsheet. You can also choose to click on the button for the last six weeks of sales, but it doesn't isolate a particular calendar month--just gives the last six weeks. So I'm stuck waiting two weeks for the prior month's sales report to come out.

Plus, it's a pain to download and view one month at a time, viewing it in another program (excel) instead of just clicking "August 2013" and having the info pop up in the tab, like every other retailer dashboard out there.  

No biggie if you don't end up making that function, but man, it would be awesome!  Since Amazon's dashboard has looked essentially the same for AGES, while every other retailer adds greater functionality, I won't hold my breath for a change.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

jnfr said:


> Just FYI, I was able to see permafree downloads once I tapped the book listing. They aren't on the front page, but they are there. In fact, it showed me some downloads in Canada that I hadn't even noticed, so that was cool.
> 
> Installed without a hitch on my Vizio VTab. Thanks so much for this.


Oh! What category are permafrees displayed as? I assumed they showed up as normal sales (but with no revenue in the income reports). Are they actually under "Free Units-Promo"?



Giselle London said:


> Alex,
> 
> Unless I'm wrong, the only way to see the prior month's sale is to wait until the 15th of the next month, when Amazon uploads the prior month's sales spreadsheet. You can also choose to click on the button for the last six weeks of sales, but it doesn't isolate a particular calendar month--just gives the last six weeks. So I'm stuck waiting two weeks for the prior month's sales report to come out.
> 
> ...


I might just be misunderstanding, but just in case you didn't know about this feature, what I was referring to was this:










Clicking that shows you all of the previous month's sales numbers. If you meant getting actual $ income figures for the previous month then yes, only the monthly reports released on the 15th of the next month can do that. I'm hoping to be able to retrieve and parse through the excel files with the app in the future (most likely a feature for the paid version), I haven't looked into that yet though.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

alexjf said:


> Hey, glad you like it! I'm not sure I follow your suggestion. When selecting "ALL" countries, you can still click on any book to display a new screen, showing all the sales for that book broken down by country. Did you mean something else?


Well, my books only sold one copy in each of the markets (for example, book A only sold one copy in the UK, Book B sold one copy in Australia, and Book C sold one in Canada, Book D sold 10 in the US), and rather than going down the list of books clicking on each one to see what country that sale was in, it would be nice if the flag displayed on the line with the book name (for sales where the book only sold in one country). If a book sold in more than one country, display a globe to show that multiple countries were involved.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I finally got around to downloading the app, and it works beautifully. I would be more than happy to pay for a version with no ads and perhaps some of the added functionality other people were mentioning. But even as it stands, it's awesome!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

alexjf said:


> Oh! What category are permafrees displayed as? I assumed they showed up as normal sales (but with no revenue in the income reports). Are they actually under "Free Units-Promo"?


They show as "Price Match" for me.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, if this was for Mac products, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

alexjf said:


> Oh! What category are permafrees displayed as? I assumed they showed up as normal sales (but with no revenue in the income reports). Are they actually under "Free Units-Promo"?


It's titled "Free Units Price Match". The columns match the columns you see on your KDP report.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

tkepner said:


> Well, my books only sold one copy in each of the markets (for example, book A only sold one copy in the UK, Book B sold one copy in Australia, and Book C sold one in Canada, Book D sold 10 in the US), and rather than going down the list of books clicking on each one to see what country that sale was in, it would be nice if the flag displayed on the line with the book name (for sales where the book only sold in one country). If a book sold in more than one country, display a globe to show that multiple countries were involved.


Ah, I see what you meant . I'll give some thought to adding that to the layout.



ChristinePope said:


> I finally got around to downloading the app, and it works beautifully. I would be more than happy to pay for a version with no ads and perhaps some of the added functionality other people were mentioning. But even as it stands, it's awesome!


Thanks . An ad-free version is in the works, I'll be releasing that pretty soon (it'll be an in-app upgrade rather than a separate app). Extra, paid-version-only features will be coming further in the future.



VydorScope said:


> They show as "Price Match" for me.


I see, I didn't know how Amazon displayed them. When I add pricing functionality I'll see about extracting permafrees into a separate column separate from the price-match books.



NoahPorter said:


> Wow, if this was for Mac products, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


One day!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I love the show all (Earth icon) feature. So easy to see when sales reach my personal "break even for the month" point. By that I mean I know how many I need to allow me to eat this month


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

This app just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

This doesn't apply directly to the Afterword app, but it might be of interest to the OP. I was just listening to the self publishing podcast episode 74 and they were discussing the possibility of creating apps for authors.

The idea seemed to be that authors could buy a custom app that they would give to their readers for free so that they could send them free stuff like updates and snippets of their current wips, or free short stories, or blog entries, or new book notifications etc.

I think its an amazing idea. Imagine you write serials. You could possibly have a way for readers to read an episode, pay for the next episode, receive it all within the app. It would mean you did not have to rely upon kdp or other channels. It would essentially be your own channel. Kdp is currently purging a lot of books. This sort of app could be a solution to thatsort of thing.

Doable?


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

markecooper said:


> I love the show all (Earth icon) feature. So easy to see when sales reach my personal "break even for the month" point. By that I mean I know how many I need to allow me to eat this month


I use it all the time now myself, it's my favourite addition of the last update. Thanks ChristinePope for suggesting it, I hadn't thought of adding that originally .



Lydniz said:


> This app just keeps getting better and better!


The support on this forum has been amazing. Thanks 



markecooper said:


> This doesn't apply directly to the Afterword app, but it might be of interest to the OP. I was just listening to the self publishing podcast episode 74 and they were discussing the possibility of creating apps for authors.
> 
> The idea seemed to be that authors could buy a custom app that they would give to their readers for free so that they could send them free stuff like updates and snippets of their current wips, or free short stories, or blog entries, or new book notifications etc.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it could be a pretty great marketing tool. It definitely sounds doable (though complicated). A custom, independent app for each author using a service that provided these apps might be a bit difficult to manage. But it could just be one app, with a backend for individual writers to managed their app content from. End users could download the app and 'subscribe' to the authors they were interested in that were using the service. You could even have separate launcher icons on your device for each author, I believe.

If no one's made this by the time I've 'finished' Afterword, maybe I'll give it a try!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

alexjf said:


> I use it all the time now myself, it's my favourite addition of the last update. Thanks ChristinePope for suggesting it, I hadn't thought of adding that originally .
> 
> The support on this forum has been amazing. Thanks
> 
> ...


The backend thing sounds like a more reasonable approach. Like afterword, the app could be standardised and authors would update their fan's content. The real advantsge to this kind of thing is "owning" the channel connecting you to your fans. No fears about new amazon policies cutting off your livelihood by changing the goal posts on covers description and content. No fear of adult dungeons etc.

For me though, I like it for the way it would allow a real push service. Unlike amazon where it takes an email and individual decisions from an amazon rep, the fans could have updated content direct from the author at the push of a button.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Alex, you've done a great job with Afterword - thanks. I too would be more than happy to pay/donate.

Good luck with it

Joe


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Alex,

I've been using Afterword for three weeks now and practically can't live without it. But today a serious issue came up and I'm really concerned. 

I hit the refresh button for my October sales and SOMEONE ELSE'S sales came through. I don't know if that's a bug or what but it's disconcerting.

Screenshot -










Just to be clear - I never logged out of my own access to Afterword, this author and I don't share a name, and after I hit refresh again my own numbers came back.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I've been using Afterword for three weeks now and practically can't live without it. But today a serious issue came up and I'm really concerned.
> 
> ...


That definitely is disconcerting. This looks to be an Amazon issue. I found this thread in the KDP forums, it seems to have happened to a few people on the actual KDP site recently:

https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=648685

There were one or two other similar threads. It couldn't have been an Afterword glitch anyway, because all sales information is only stored on your own device, so there's nowhere that sales data could have come from except from the Amazon KDP site.

I'll take this opportunity to mention that the paid version of the app is very nearly ready (next couple of days). I decided to go with an in-app purchase rather than a separate paid app. I'll give more details when I release the update.

iOS progress is proceeding, slowly.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

markecooper said:


> This doesn't apply directly to the Afterword app, but it might be of interest to the OP. I was just listening to the self publishing podcast episode 74 and they were discussing the possibility of creating apps for authors.
> 
> The idea seemed to be that authors could buy a custom app that they would give to their readers for free so that they could send them free stuff like updates and snippets of their current wips, or free short stories, or blog entries, or new book notifications etc.
> 
> ...


One of my favorite authors, Michael Connelly has one of those apps, it's pretty sweet:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/michael-connelly/id424300038?mt=8&ls=1#

I have it on my "to do" list for 2014. I was going to post the job on oDesk or eLance, but if someone here comes up with a similar app that can be customized to our books, well...


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm glad it's not the app Alex! And now worried about KDP.   Thanks for letting  us know!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Are there any plans for a Kindle Fire version? That's Android too.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.2 is now live!*

I added the ad-free upgrade option! To get it, open the settings menu (top right) from the main page, and select "Premium" to view the upgrade screen. I priced it to match what seems to be the usual cost of paid apps in the "Productivity" category.

A small disclaimer about the ad-free upgrade: I'd like to ask that you only upgrade because you want to get rid of the ads and/or you want to support the development of the app. I intend to add paid-only features in the future, some of which would be included in the ad-free version you would be purchasing now. However, in case it takes longer than I expect to add those features, and to avoid anyone feeling cheated, please only get this upgrade if you want to remove the ads, or support the app. Consider future features a bonus, essentially.



Lydniz said:


> Are there any plans for a Kindle Fire version? That's Android too.


My plans are to work on a possible Kindle Fire version after I finish at least a basic iOS version. From what I've gathered, though the Kindle Fire also uses Android, some overhauling needs to be done to the code before it can be distributed on the Amazon app market.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Upgraded and paid for! I am happy to pay to get rid of ads and the app is one of my most used ones because it's just so handy.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

AriadneW said:


> Upgraded and paid for! I am happy to pay to get rid of ads and the app is one of my most used ones because it's just so handy.


Thanks! You're my first paying customer .


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Something is broken about the latest update: when I click on the drop down menu to access stats by country, parts of the menu are transparent or whited out.  Not sure if that's a problem with the non-ad version too; I plan to get it once I square away my payment options through Google Play (no way am I going to input credit card information on a phone!).


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Something is broken about the latest update: when I click on the drop down menu to access stats by country, parts of the menu are transparent or whited out. Not sure if that's a problem with the non-ad version too; I plan to get it once I square away my payment options through Google Play (no way am I going to input credit card information on a phone!).


Hmm that's strange - I made a few small UI changes but I didn't anticipate any problems. Do you think you could PM me with your device model and Android version (and a screenshot if possible)? I'll troubleshoot this over the next few days.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

YAY! I am thrilled with the ad free version!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the app btw...

I use it several times a day.

Nice!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

I just went to the ad-free version -- love it! My only suggestion would be (unless I'm using it wrong) that the prior month's data updates with the current month's (perhaps in the background?) so that there's no need to sync twice on different views.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.2.1 is now live!*

Fixed an issue where the action bar and menus would appear distorted on earlier Android versions. Thanks Joe for pointing out the problem!



Kwalker said:


> YAY! I am thrilled with the ad free version!


Thanks! Hurray for no more spiders . If there had been a "no crawling insect ads please" checkbox with the ad company I would have ticked it .



williamvw said:


> I just went to the ad-free version -- love it! My only suggestion would be (unless I'm using it wrong) that the prior month's data updates with the current month's (perhaps in the background?) so that there's no need to sync twice on different views.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not completely happy either with how the prior month's data is handled at the moment. I plan to add a background process that will update last month's sales if they haven't been updated yet this month, as you suggested. I'll also add some sort of notification that lets you know what's happening, so it's all a bit clearer. Most likely the next update I release will have this.


----------



## R. K. Clark (Oct 6, 2011)

I just downloaded it and it works great. Now I can bring up information and shock my in-laws.  Thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Are there any plans for a Kindle Fire version? That's Android too.


I second that. 

Any plans to have this app available in the Amazon Kindle App store?

Google Play says Kindles are not supported.... *bummed*


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I just upgraded Alex! Thanks for the wonderful app


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I second that.
> 
> Any plans to have this app available in the Amazon Kindle App store?
> 
> Google Play says Kindles are not supported.... *bummed*


As I told Lydniz, I intend to get to work on a Kindle Fire version once I've released a basic iOS version. Hang in there 

I released a minor update yesterday, if anyone's been encountering a problem where the app won't refresh and keeps prompting "Not Connected" even though the device is online, the latest version should resolve it.

Many thanks to everyone who upgraded!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.2.3 is now live!*

Fixed an issue where the app would sometimes crash when downloading cover images.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, is that's what's been causing it to crash for me? Thanks!

Q: How much is the premium edition? I'm not seeing the price anywhere, and I'm not sure where to look. (Just got my smartphone.)


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Carradee said:


> Oh, is that's what's been causing it to crash for me? Thanks!
> 
> Q: How much is the premium edition? I'm not seeing the price anywhere, and I'm not sure where to look. (Just got my smartphone.)


The premium version is around $3.99 US (depends on your local currency). The Premium upgrade page is accessible through the menu, which is either on the top right corner of the app or next to your hardware buttons, depending on the type of phone you have (it should look like three vertical dots).


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Boyd said:


> I have a question, but first I want to say I love this app!!!! With Australia's amazon coming online recently, is that getting reported through Afterword, still under the USA, or will that be coming along?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the support . I did not even notice that Australia had been added to the Kindle locations. At the moment your com.au sales are not being recognized at all by Afterword. In the next few days I will be releasing a new Afterword version to support Android KitKat, and it will also have Australia added under the flag list. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I love the app, too! Thank you. 

Feature request: When you add the _kerching_ notification sound (or at least the option for a notification sound), could you also add a do-not-disturb option for nighttime? Or if that's not possible, a mute button we can toggle manually?

One thing about the ads: I don't mind them, but they're awfully close to the refresh button on a tiny phone screen, and I'm afraid I'll accidentally press them.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I *want* so badly! Please PM me (or keep this thread on the front page) when there's an iphone version....


----------



## Ben Oakley (Oct 22, 2013)

Just found this App on Google Play - I upgraded to ad-free for £2.49 on the HTC One.

It works perfectly and a few quid is nothing to pay for the pleasure and convenience of having this on my phone.

Thanks for creating this and I only hope you keep upgrading with new functionality when you can!

Highly recommended for anyone who wants to transfer the 'F5 refresh' obsession to their phone!!!!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I love this app so much that I NEVER log into KDP anymore...maybe once a month now and just to see the end total for returns. Thank you!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.3 is now live!*


Added support for Android 4.4.
Added amazon.com.au support.
Previous month's data now updates automatically in the background on the first refresh of a new month.

To clarify that last point: if it's the first time you're refreshing current month data in a new month (say it's December 3rd but you haven't used the app since sometime in November), once the current month has finished updating you'll see a message saying "Updating previous month's sales" and it will update the previous month's data in the background. This way you shouldn't need to update the previous month's data manually every time.

Sorry about the delay in getting Australia sales added. Thanks to everyone for your continued support and kind words . About the ads, I will consider placing them differently, thanks for the comment.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

YAY The Australia thing was driving me a bit nuts. I sold two books there! hehe

Thank you


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

alexjf said:


> About the ads, I will consider placing them differently, thanks for the comment.


Thank you.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Any update on the iPhone version?

I really, really want to buy it!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm getting an 'unable to authenticate' message on Afterword today. I've logged out and back in again but it's made no difference. Is there an issue today, or is the problem at my end?


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> I'm getting an 'unable to authenticate' message on Afterword today. I've logged out and back in again but it's made no difference. Is there an issue today, or is the problem at my end?


No, I have the same issue. I'm thinking it has something to do with Amazon updating their board.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Oh, I never thought of that. Yes, sounds like it might be. I'll stop worrying then.


----------



## Ella Blythe (Oct 25, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Oh, I never thought of that. Yes, sounds like it might be. I'll stop worrying then.


Yep, me too - I just downloaded it for my Galaxy (what a great idea for an app - thank you, OP!) & haven't been able to see it in action yet because of the "unable to authenticate" error message. But I'm happy to try it again later!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for letting me know about the issue. Amazon changed some things around again and I'm working on a fix. It's looking good, I expect to release an update sometime today


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, alex. I'm getting the DTs and I need a sales fix!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.3.1 is now live!*


Fixed issue where Afterword would not retrieve sales data and would prompt an "Authentication error" message.

Everything should be back to normal now - please let me know if any more problems come up. I just submitted the new version, so expect it to take 1-2 hours before it's actually available on Google Play to update.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hows that Kindle Fire version coming?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

alexjf said:


> *Afterword 1.3.1 is now live!*
> 
> 
> Fixed issue where Afterword would not retrieve sales data and would prompt an "Authentication error" message.
> ...


Thanks!

Any one have luck yet re-authenticating?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Yes, it's working fine for me now. Thanks for your quick response, alex!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm trying this out with Bluestacks running on my iMac. Works great. Really slick app. I would pay a decent sum of cash if it could ever be possible to include others markets and give stats/financials etc. That would be a killer app for me. Thanks for making it free to try out!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

A multi-platform version would be awesome  

Alex, I'm still getting the authenticate error. I've logged in and out. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Alex, I'm still getting the authenticate error. I've logged in and out. What am I doing wrong?


Have you downloaded the update?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> Have you downloaded the update?


I don't see an option to. When I click on the three dots in the upper right hand corner it says 'Previous Month, 'About' and 'Logout'? Should I check the Google Play store?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I had to go to Google Play and do the update manually. You can set your device to update it automatically but I prefer not to.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> Yes, I had to go to Google Play and do the update manually. You can set your device to update it automatically but I prefer not to.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Downloaded and shared on FB! Thanks! This is AMAZING. I love that you can see ALL territories on one screen. Great job.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Alex, I'm having a slight problem with my new update. I only notice because I check my numbers obsessively, but I'll have an update on figures which disappear from the dashboard once I hit refresh. At first I thought it might be returns, but it's happened 2-3 times now. Each time the same total sales will reappear on the dashboard a minute or two later after hitting refresh again. I checked the numbers against KDP and the original appearance was accurate. It just disappears. Any idea why this is happening?

Added note - Sometimes the screen will flicker too, if that helps.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Alex, I'm having a slight problem with my new update. I only notice because I check my numbers obsessively, but I'll have an update on figures which disappear from the dashboard once I hit refresh. At first I thought it might be returns, but it's happened 2-3 times now. Each time the same total sales will reappear on the dashboard a minute or two later after hitting refresh again. I checked the numbers against KDP and the original appearance was accurate. It just disappears. Any idea why this is happening?


I noticed the same thing yesterday. What I saw on my laptop screen did not match with Afterword. I loaded up the browser on my phone and got the same results from the KDP website as Afterword. The same thing is happening right now. So I think it's some more KDP weirdness rather than Afterword.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

AriadneW said:


> I noticed the same thing yesterday. What I saw on my laptop screen did not match with Afterword. I loaded up the browser on my phone and got the same results from the KDP website as Afterword. The same thing is happening right now. So I think it's some more KDP weirdness rather than Afterword.


Interesting, I haven't noticed any weirdness yet myself. If you're seeing the same glitch on Amazon it's probably safe to say they're having issues with their latest changes. Still, I'll keep an eye for it. Let me know if you run into any more problems guys!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone and happy new year! I just wanted to give everyone a few updates regarding the app.

Unfortunately, work on the iOS version is proceeding quite slowly as a number of other projects and work are taking up a lot of my time and I'm not very familiar with iOS. Additionally, Apple's $99/year developer fee is a little forbidding for a small niche app like this one. I still may release it in the future, and will continue to work on it casually, but I wanted to let everyone know not to expect the iOS version anytime soon.

I do have some good news though - if all goes well, I will be releasing the app for the Kindle Fire sometime this month. I've already started modifying the app for Amazon's store and I will let you all know when it's live.

Thank you all for your continued support and do let me know if you have any issues come up with the app.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

alexjf said:


> Hi everyone and happy new year! I just wanted to give everyone a few updates regarding the app.
> 
> Unfortunately, work on the iOS version is proceeding quite slowly as a number of other projects and work are taking up a lot of my time and I'm not very familiar with iOS. Additionally, Apple's $99/year developer fee is a little forbidding for a small niche app like this one. I still may release it in the future, and will continue to work on it casually, but I wanted to let everyone know not to expect the iOS version anytime soon.
> 
> ...


If you want me to send you the Apple developer fee for the first year, PM me. I am a hungry hungry iPhone user and I want the iOS version.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> If you want me to send you the Apple developer fee for the first year, PM me. I am a hungry hungry iPhone user and I want the iOS version.


You were cuter with the knife, but you are still freaking awesome! I am a iPhone and Kindle Fire user so this is an exciting thread now.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm. My Gojira disguise doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Alex Anders (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, cool app! That's pretty nifty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Wait, that's SM Reine inside the rubber Godzilla suit?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> Hmm. My Gojira disguise doesn't seem to be working.


You left the price tag on it.


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

This app is awesome - I can now check the sales reports within 5 seconds of waking up in the morning  

Yeah, I've got a serious report addiction problem


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I am just loving it. I installed it on my Acer Iconia tab and it works a dream as well.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I put it on my phone last night. Woo, access to sales no matter what!


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

ooo Thanks!!
I put it on my old Galaxy Tab and it's awesome!


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool!  Up and running...

Now, just so no one yells "Its a cook book!"


----------



## redacted (Dec 16, 2013)

iOS please.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Alex,

I love love love Afterword. I was wondering if you might consider expanding your line with a sales rank app? There's only one in the Google App store now and it limits you to 2 products. I'd love something like Afterword where I could monitor as many sales ranks as I want.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Wansit said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I love love love Afterword. I was wondering if you might consider expanding your line with a sales rank app? There's only one in the Google App store now and it limits you to 2 products. I'd love something like Afterword where I could monitor as many sales ranks as I want.


Oh! Me too! I didn't even know there was one. I'll tell you what I use a lot and probably shouldn't, but that NEEDS a better app. And that's graphing. I know I know, its not very writerly of me... pretty damn corperation-like, businessy, but it is soo much easier to see trends in marketing and stuff with graphical display.

I put my numbers into a graph app each day and it TAKES AGES. I hate doing it, but it is very good at showing which of my books are doing what, and how they react to my marketing efforts etc. I mean it was really obvious something had gone wrong, just for a quick example, when some of my books slowed down. I was looking at this line on the graph and I was like "WTF!" It turned out that all my permafrees had gone back to paid. Something as simple as that was glaringly obvious on the graph.

So a rank AND graph app, please?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Any news on when this app will be available on Amazon Appstore?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I dunno - since installing this app on my phone, I've only sold one of each book this month. (what do you mean, correlation doesn't equal causality?)


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Afterword is now available on the Amazon App store! Link

As Afterword's userbase is limited and implementing Amazon's in-app purchasing system as well as their ad distribution would have taken much longer (and may not have been worth doing over implementing new features), I decided to remove the ads altogether from the Amazon store version and make Afterword paid-only. The price is ~$3.99 USD (depending on your location), which is the same cost as the premium upgrade on Google Play. I hope that this does not disappoint anyone.

I will keep the Kindle Fire version up to date alongside the Google Play version, and any future features available to premium users on Google Play will be available to Kindle Fire users.

I would like to give a big thanks to R.M. Prioleau, who helped make this release possible by testing Afterword on a real Kindle Fire (I am, sadly, limited to the emulator for the time being).

Wansit/markecooper: Thanks for the suggestions. I'd love to add rank tracking features, though it would be a bit tricky because I would either have to create a background process to retrieve the sales rank at regular intervals or just pull the rank data whenever you update (which might be OK if you update very often). I'll give it some thought. Will also definitely look into adding some graphing features when I eventually add the possibility to store all your past months' data.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BAM! I had a pile of coins burning a hole in my Kindle just waiting on this!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> BAM! I had a pile of coins burning a hole in my Kindle just waiting on this!


installed! Works great so far on my Kindle Fire 8 16GB HD - Current Generation!

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to upgrade my android version to paid, but Google Play seems to hhave the wr9ng credit card number f9or me, and I haven't figured out how to change that number.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

beccaprice said:


> I want to upgrade my android version to paid, but Google Play seems to hhave the wr9ng credit card number f9or me, and I haven't figured out how to change that number.


I had to update my credit card details recently, I ended up googling how to update it. lol But you need to go to http://wallet.google.com and log in. It's under payment methods. 

Also, Alex, I am happy to put in the for the Apple developer fee too. I just bought an iPad.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to prod this thread and ask if anyone using the Kindle Fire version has run into any problems that may have slipped by the initial testing. Since I don't have a Kindle Fire to use a day-to-day basis it's possible I could have missed something.

I also wanted to say thank you for the offers to help with the apple developer fee. As I said I'm continuing to work on it casually when I have some spare time, and if I feel that I can make the push and release a working app for iOS - well, now I know not to let the developer fee hinder me.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

alexjf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to prod this thread and ask if anyone using the Kindle Fire version has run into any problems that may have slipped by the initial testing. Since I don't have a Kindle Fire to use a day-to-day basis it's possible I could have missed something.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for the offers to help with the apple developer fee. As I said I'm continuing to work on it casually when I have some spare time, and if I feel that I can make the push and release a working app for iOS - well, now I know not to let the developer fee hinder me.


I have had zero problems with the app. I only use it occasionaly as most times I check that stuff from my computer, but the times I do use it, it has always worked.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's another vote for Apple. I need this for my iPad mini and iPhone!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

alexjf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to prod this thread and ask if anyone using the Kindle Fire version has run into any problems that may have slipped by the initial testing. Since I don't have a Kindle Fire to use a day-to-day basis it's possible I could have missed something.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for the offers to help with the apple developer fee. As I said I'm continuing to work on it casually when I have some spare time, and if I feel that I can make the push and release a working app for iOS - well, now I know not to let the developer fee hinder me.


I haven't got a kindle fire, but I have had no problems with it on my Nexus 7 which is similar right?


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sorry if this has been asked and I missed it, but are you planning on adding automatic refreshes with notifications? An audible notification would be a bit much at night (though I would get a kick out of the ka-ching idea for a little while, I bet), but one of those little icons in the notification bar would be way cool.

I would pay for that. Though I may pay for the app even without it, because my silly fingers keep accidentally hitting the ad when I'm aiming for the refresh button.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

OK. I'm officially an Afterword supporter. I like it so much that I bought it.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Susan Lohrer said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and I missed it, but are you planning on adding automatic refreshes with notifications? An audible notification would be a bit much at night (though I would get a kick out of the ka-ching idea for a little while, I bet), but one of those little icons in the notification bar would be way cool.
> 
> I would pay for that. Though I may pay for the app even without it, because my silly fingers keep accidentally hitting the ad when I'm aiming for the refresh button.


Automatic refreshing has come up before, and it's certainly on my list of planned features. I expect it to take a while though, as it's one of the more complicated feature ideas. Also, thanks for the support! 



markecooper said:


> I haven't got a kindle fire, but I have had no problems with it on my Nexus 7 which is similar right?


That's a good point, I don't have an Android tablet either and never thought to ask you guys if it worked OK on those . Thanks for letting me know!

Also for those of you using Afterword on Kindle Fire, if you're enjoying it, please give it a review on the Amazon store .


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Alex, I'm having trouble with the app today. Is there something I should be doing - like installing an update? This morning, it stopped updating sales. I logged out and logged back in and it's been stuck on 'authenticating' for an hour. Help?

It's working, I just rebooted my tablet. Left you a review on Amazon too.


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got the app! It's really helpful, thanks for making it. Are there any different features in the premium version, or is it just no-ads? Any word on the 'make a noise / flash a light' per sale?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

My Afterword has stopped working since the KDP dashboard changes. Anyone know when an update will come in?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

It's stopped working for me too, although it was fine until yesterday.

ETA: my sales dashboard is down too, so maybe that's why.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:



> My Afterword has stopped working since the KDP dashboard changes. Anyone know when an update will come in?





Lydniz said:


> It's stopped working for me too, although it was fine until yesterday.
> 
> ETA: my sales dashboard is down too, so maybe that's why.


Update: I've fixed the problem and pushed a new version to both the Google and Amazon stores. Expect a few hours before the new version is actually available for download. Please let me know if there are any more issues.

Thanks for letting me know. I checked Afterword when Amazon first updated their dashboard a few days ago and it was still working (at least for me). I can see now that they made some more changes and it's probably broken for everyone now. I'm working on fixing the issue and should have an update out by the end of the day. Sorry for the inconvenience! I do wish Amazon would start lettting me know when they plan on breaking my app .



VMJaskiernia said:


> Just got the app! It's really helpful, thanks for making it. Are there any different features in the premium version, or is it just no-ads? Any word on the 'make a noise / flash a light' per sale?


Thank you, I'm glad you're enjoying it. For now the premium version has no additional features besides removing the ads. The sales notification stuff won't be added for a while, as it's quite complicated to implement and would take a lot of work/testing to make sure it's not a memory/bandwidth drain. Definitely in my future plans though!


----------



## Oscar Arias (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

Just tried this app, but getting an authentication error.  

Device:  Samsung Galaxy S Relay phone (T-mobile)


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Oscar Arias said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just tried this app, but getting an authentication error.
> 
> Device: Samsung Galaxy S Relay phone (T-mobile)


We are waiting for an update. KDP just changed the dashboard again.


----------



## Oscar Arias (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd like to vote up the idea of a noise when I made a sale, I'm a fan of the cash register "ka-ching!" sound.  It would definately have to be able to be turned off in case I magically turn into the next Hugh Howie all of a sudden.


----------



## Oscar Arias (Dec 17, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> We are waiting for an update. KDP just changed the dashboard again.


Yeah, sorry didn't read the latest entries in the thread, I thought it was just me.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Oscar Arias said:


> I'd like to vote up the idea of a noise when I made a sale, I'm a fan of the cash register "ka-ching!" sound. It would definately have to be able to be turned off in case I magically turn into the next Hugh Howie all of a sudden.


I've gone off the idea. I'm not Hugh by any means, but I sell enough now that it would irritate the hell out of me. I suppose that's a good thing, really.


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

alexjf said:


> Update: I've fixed the problem and pushed a new version to both the Google and Amazon stores. Expect a few hours before the new version is actually available for download. Please let me know if there are any more issues.


Yay! I love this app and had a bit of a panic this morning when it stopped working! 

Tracking Amazon sales without the app is a pain. I don't know what I'd do without it.

EDIT: I just downloaded the update from Google Play, and after logging out and back in it's working again!


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah phew, thought it was my phone playing tricks on me.
Will stop frantically poking the refresh button and patiently (ha!) wait for the update!


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

NAsh said:


> Ah phew, thought it was my phone playing tricks on me.
> Will stop frantically poking the refresh button and patiently (ha!) wait for the update!


Update worked for me as well.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I went to the app store and had to manually 'update' on my phone. It works now. Thanks! I missed it!!


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

SVD said:


> Update worked for me as well.


Working for me as well - thank you for the swift update!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Exactly how do you update the app (bought from Amazon) on an Android phone?

ETA:

never mind - found it.


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't seen the update hit for Amazon yet either, but I'm guessing if it's been submitted it will show up soon(ish). Go into the Amazon Store app and open the menu for My Apps, the last tab is Updates and it should show up in there once it goes through.


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

Just curious, but why do the permissions including deleting from the SD card?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Bunknee said:


> I haven't seen the update hit for Amazon yet either, but I'm guessing if it's been submitted it will show up soon(ish). Go into the Amazon Store app and open the menu for My Apps, the last tab is Updates and it should show up in there once it goes through.


You have to uninstall the old version, then install the new version from the store and log in again.

You won't be charged again.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> You have to uninstall the old version, then install the new version from the store and log in again.


I thought I was going to have to do that, but in the end all I had to do was log out and then I got the update button. Anyway, all working nicely again. Thanks for the rapid response.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My Afterword and my KDP report are showing differing sales figures for Amazon.uk. The figures for the other countries match up, though. This is with the update installed. I've tried logging out and back in, but it's still doing it. Afterword is showing the higher number, if that means anything.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Susan Lohrer said:


> My Afterword and my KDP report are showing differing sales figures for Amazon.uk. The figures for the other countries match up, though. This is with the update installed. I've tried logging out and back in, but it's still doing it. Afterword is showing the higher number, if that means anything.


Have you refreshed your computer screen (CTRL+F5)?


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Have you refreshed your computer screen (CTRL+F5)?


Ppppppttt! You're talking to the queen of the refresh button.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Susan Lohrer said:


> Ppppppttt! You're talking to the queen of the refresh button.


My humble excuses, Your Majesty.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a kindle fire. I don't think the update is available yet.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Alexjf,

I just upgraded to premium. I realized I've been using this app dozens of times per day and I figure I should start paying you for it. Thanks! This has been an incredibly useful tool.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> My humble excuses, Your Majesty.


We forgive you.

/delusions of grandeur

I'll check back after a while. Maybe it's just the usual sort of KDP anomaly.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Endi Webb said:


> Alexjf,
> 
> I just upgraded to premium. I realized I've been using this app dozens of times per day and I figure I should start paying you for it. Thanks! This has been an incredibly useful too.


I think for simplicity, effectiveness and speed of updates, it's definitely worth the small outlay.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ScottC said:


> I have a kindle fire. I don't think the update is available yet.


Yes there is. Mine is updating right now.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I seriously need to study the various flags. Afterword is fine; I got the UK and French flags mixed up. 

I should probably abdicate the throne, yes?


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm glad the app is working again for everyone. Sometimes you may have to force a manual update to get the new version sooner.



Daniel Dennis said:


> Just curious, but why do the permissions including deleting from the SD card?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Good question! The app needs to write to the SD card (or USB storage, depending on the type of device) to store the session cookie, your book images and sales data. Writing and deleting are wrapped up in the same permission.

However, the latest version of Android changed some things and the permission might no longer be necessary for devices running the latest version. There are complications, however, depending on what storage medium is used by the device. I haven't had a chance yet to fully examine the issue, but I expect to have that done fairly soon. Ideally, devices running Android 4.4 or later won't have that permission requirement anymore after the next Afterword update.



Susan Lohrer said:


> I seriously need to study the various flags. Afterword is fine; I got the UK and French flags mixed up.
> 
> I should probably abdicate the throne, yes?


Phew, this one really had me stumped for a bit there .


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Susan Lohrer said:


> I seriously need to study the various flags. Afterword is fine; I got the UK and French flags mixed up.
> 
> I should probably abdicate the throne, yes?


You can get put in the Tower for that.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Susan Lohrer said:


> I seriously need to study the various flags. Afterword is fine; I got the UK and French flags mixed up.
> 
> I should probably abdicate the throne, yes?


I just use the world icon now. Can't get that mixed up!


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> You can get put in the Tower for that.


But I'd get to eat cake, right?



alexjf said:


> Phew, this one really had me stumped for a bit there .


My husband says I have that effect on him, too.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Susan Lohrer said:


> I seriously need to study the various flags. Afterword is fine; I got the UK and French flags mixed up.
> 
> I should probably abdicate the throne, yes?


Many a queen lost her head for less than that.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I just found out today that the South Korean flag looks like the Pepsi logo.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone else had issues with updates over the past few days?
Up until Tuesday it's always been super quick to update for me, but now it doesn't seem to register some sales that's otherwise been on KDP for up to a full day.
I thought it might have been returns at first, but none have shown up, and the difference keeps fluctuating up and down.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i have an Asus tablet and dying to get the afterword app for it. it's not registering as compatible. but i have it on my phone. love love love it.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.3.3 is now live!*

*Changes:*

Updated permissions. Devices running Android 4.4 and above no longer require the "modify or delete the contents of your USB storage" permission.
A rare bug that would occasionally crash the app upon resuming is (hopefully) fixed.
Some changes to ad behaviour.



NAsh said:


> Has anyone else had issues with updates over the past few days?
> Up until Tuesday it's always been super quick to update for me, but now it doesn't seem to register some sales that's otherwise been on KDP for up to a full day.
> I thought it might have been returns at first, but none have shown up, and the difference keeps fluctuating up and down.


Hmm, are you still having this problem? If so, can you think of anything that might have changed before the problem started, like less reliable mobile Internet? This has me stumped a little, haven't had any problems on my end.



theaatkinson said:


> i have an Asus tablet and dying to get the afterword app for it. it's not registering as compatible. but i have it on my phone. love love love it.


I'll have to look into what I'd need to do to get it to run on Asus, maybe I can just put it up on their store with a few modifications. I'll get on that soon, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Alex,

I was having trouble updating data (the refresh circle was on endless loop but no change in numbers but there was a change on KDP) and so I logged out. Now the authorization cycle won't complete. Is there a problem because of KU or a new update I should download?


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I just downloaded this. I really, really like it! Good job!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Nevermind - works again.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

iPhone version....?


----------



## sorcererseries (May 3, 2014)

hi,

Had an initial crash when signing in to kdp. (Sony experia Z2) but second attempt went fine, saved me doing my daily spreadsheet: July to date= 413 sales and 17 borrows of book one and 225 sales 12 borrows book two.

Just waiting for Amazon to post first cheque from may, June! hope it doesn't bounce 

Would definitely update to premium if I could jump to even earlier months and/or specify a time frame.

Nice work.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

sorcererseries said:


> Would definitely update to premium if I could jump to even earlier months and/or specify a time frame.


I doubt that'll be possible since Amazon only give this month and last month's figures too.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey everyone,

The crash on login issue a few people have mentioned is a bug that's been around for some time but which I wasn't able to pin down until recently. There should be a fix for it released in the next week or two. Most people who encounter this crash won't see it again once they've logged in though, so it's nothing to worry about for most of you.

On the subject of data from previous months, as Lydniz said Amazon only provides so much information. I hope to eventually get Afterword to download the historical excel files and pull data from them. For now though I'm looking at the new additions Amazon made to their main dashboard - you can now get data for the past 90 days, and I might be able to work at least that into Afterword soon enough.

I'm gradually working on that and a few other possible additions to Afterword. I'll probably be able to announce specific new features later in the month. As always, thanks for all the supportive comments


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

iPhone app yet?


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.3.4 is now live!*

*Changes:*

Fixed issue where Afterword would sometimes crash during login.



Lisa Akers said:


> iPhone app yet?


Not much progress on the iOS version unfortunately, I haven't had the time to learn much on the platform.


----------



## bdillahu (Jan 25, 2013)

Anybody having issues getting updates the last couple of days? Just me, or did Amazon break something?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## davidsal28 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm having a huge delay between amazon and afterword. Hours.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

bdillahu said:


> Anybody having issues getting updates the last couple of days? Just me, or did Amazon break something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bruce


Still having issues? Amazon's been making a lot of changes to their dashboard the past year, and they seem to A/B test with their users. Sometimes that's caused a few people to have problems with Afterword temporarily.



davidsal28 said:


> I'm having a huge delay between amazon and afterword. Hours.


Hmmm that's pretty surprising. Is the delay relative to the month-to-date screen? If they're updating the splash screen (the one with the chart) faster than the month-to-date page that would explain it since Afterword doesn't pull that data (yet).

Otherwise it might be another symptom of Amazon testing stuff. If you're not getting a "Not connected" message from Afterword those are the only two explanations I can think ok.


----------



## bdillahu (Jan 25, 2013)

alexjf said:


> Still having issues? Amazon's been making a lot of changes to their dashboard the past year, and they seem to A/B test with their users. Sometimes that's caused a few people to have problems with Afterword temporarily.


Well, I thought I was still having issues, but just tried it and it seems happy now. Guess we'll see if they change something else 

Thanks for a great tool!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey everyone,

An update on current developments for Afterword:

I had been working on an auto-updating feature but it's on hold for now. The main reason is that some authentication issues have come up with Amazon in the past few months. They're uncommon and I don't think most of you have run into any problems, but until it's clear what the cause might be I don't want to risk making anything worse with automated update requests.

Instead I'll be working on adding support for the new 'royalties earned' dashboard. The plan is to have a toggle button which will allow you to switch between the month-to-date sales views Afterword currently has and a new, royalties-to-date view.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

alexjf said:


> Instead I'll be working on adding support for the new 'royalties earned' dashboard. The plan is to have a toggle button which will allow you to switch between the month-to-date sales views Afterword currently has and a new, royalties-to-date view.


Marry me.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.4 is now live!*

*Changes:*

Added support for "Royalties Earned" data from KDP dashboard. On the main screen, tap the "Sales" label to toggle between Sales and Royalties.
Individual book screen also now includes a "Royalties" column.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

alexjf said:


> *Afterword 1.4 is now live!*
> 
> *Changes:*
> 
> ...


Whoop! I just looked at my afterword this morning and I'm rich! Hahah, not really, but the new royalty feature is really excellent. Well done!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Alex,

I bought the app through the Amazon store.

It hasn't been updated yet on my device, and the page on the Amazon site still has version 1.3.4

Any idea when the Amazon will push out the new version?


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Whoop! I just looked at my afterword this morning and I'm rich! Hahah, not really, but the new royalty feature is really excellent. Well done!


Thanks! I'm glad people are finding it useful.



Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I bought the app through the Amazon store.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew, you should be able to get it now, it was released last night.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

alexjf said:


> Hey Andrew, you should be able to get it now, it was released last night.


Yes, I see it is available in the store, but it isn't mentioned in my upgrades.

Do we have to pay for each new version?


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Yes, I see it is available in the store, but it isn't mentioned in my upgrades.
> 
> Do we have to pay for each new version?


Definitely not, any existing users should be getting the upgrade. I don't have a Kindle Fire to test this myself, but I'm looking into what could be causing this now.

Edit: I'm not sure what's going on. If I've understood correctly, Afterword is listed under in "My Apps" under "Device" in the Amazon app store app, but not under "Updates"? Could you tell me the version of the app currently installed?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

alexjf said:


> Definitely not, any existing users should be getting the upgrade. I don't have a Kindle Fire to test this myself, but I'm looking into what could be causing this now.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure what's going on. If I've understood correctly, Afterword is listed under in "My Apps" under "Device" in the Amazon app store app, but not under "Updates"? Could you tell me the version of the app currently installed?


I have 1.3.4.

(Only yesterday, the Amazon Appstore, which is itself an app, updated. Found it under "My apps" → "Updates." I checked a minute ago, but Afterword isn't there.)


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Afterword! I think it's the top app used on my phone. The update is awesome. I love seeing the dollar amounts. Thank you.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I have 1.3.4.
> 
> (Only yesterday, the Amazon Appstore, which is itself an app, updated. Found it under "My apps" → "Updates." I checked a minute ago, but Afterword isn't there.)


And if you search for Afterword on the store it asks you to buy it again rather than prompt you to update? That's pretty strange. I'll open a support ticket with them and see if I can find out what's going on.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

alexjf said:


> And if you search for Afterword on the store it asks you to buy it again rather than prompt you to update? That's pretty strange. I'll open a support ticket with them and see if I can find out what's going on.


Well... when I go to the page on my desktop, it recognizes me and my device, and it tells me I bought this app on January, 20th, but I can see no option to update. Only to purchase.

By the way: still a great app.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Well... when I go to the page on my desktop, it recognizes me and my device, and it tells me I bought this app on January, 20th, but I can see no option to update. Only to purchase.
> 
> By the way: still a great app.


Well Amazon said that it can take a few days for an update to propagate depending on device, location etc. They also said that if you still have the issue after a few days you should contact their customer service for troubleshooting. Hopefully the update shows up for you soon, please keep me posted.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

alexjf said:


> Well Amazon said that it can take a few days for an update to propagate depending on device, location etc. They also said that if you still have the issue after a few days you should contact their customer service for troubleshooting. Hopefully the update shows up for you soon, please keep me posted.


It's always the same with Amazon.

A few days ago I updated the cover of one of my books. I received a mail the new version was live. I checked, and it wasn't. I waited a few days. Still nothing. I wrote KDP, and they replied that the book with the new cover indeed became available on the day they sent the confirmation mail. (Which it didn't) But when I went to check, _*after my complaint*_, it was there.

They just won't admit they made a mistake or that their system could be glitchy.

Your updated app was in the store on my phone when I went to look after reading your post. It updated like a charm.

And the new function is awesome.

Thanks for taking care of this.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I've updated the app on my phone, but when I try it tells me unable to authenticate.  I've logged out and back in and I'm still getting that problem. It also can't seem to get world-wide stats, only for specific countries - I don't see the world icon in the dropdown list.

it works just fine on my tablet, though, and I really like the new functionality!

ETA: tried uninstalling and reinstalling - same problem, unable to authenticate. Once it told me that it couldn't reach Amazon. Is this an Amazon issue or do I have some setting wrong in my app?


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> It's always the same with Amazon.
> 
> A few days ago I updated the cover of one of my books. I received a mail the new version was live. I checked, and it wasn't. I waited a few days. Still nothing. I wrote KDP, and they replied that the book with the new cover indeed became available on the day they sent the confirmation mail. (Which it didn't) But when I went to check, _*after my complaint*_, it was there.
> 
> ...


No problem, I'm glad it got sorted out. And thanks!



beccaprice said:


> I think I've updated the app on my phone, but when I try it tells me unable to authenticate. I've logged out and back in and I'm still getting that problem. It also can't seem to get world-wide stats, only for specific countries - I don't see the world icon in the dropdown list.
> 
> it works just fine on my tablet, though, and I really like the new functionality!
> 
> ETA: tried uninstalling and reinstalling - same problem, unable to authenticate. Once it told me that it couldn't reach Amazon. Is this an Amazon issue or do I have some setting wrong in my app?


Sorry you're having trouble. The connectivity problem is sort of on Amazon's end - it may have something to do with how many devices are logged into KDP from your IP address. I'm still looking into it, but it's very inconsistent - I can usually continuously log out and back in with no problems. The best thing to do is to leave it alone for an hour or so and try again. Once you're logged in it won't give you any problems.

If you're looking at royalty data, it's normal not to be able to see world-wide stats. I disabled the globe there for now since it would have to add different currencies to give you a global total.


----------



## Steph Ran (Nov 7, 2014)

I love Afterword too! The new royalties thing us great! I miss the global check option though.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

beccaprice said:


> I think I've updated the app on my phone, but when I try it tells me unable to authenticate. I've logged out and back in and I'm still getting that problem. It also can't seem to get world-wide stats, only for specific countries - I don't see the world icon in the dropdown list.
> 
> it works just fine on my tablet, though, and I really like the new functionality!
> 
> ETA: tried uninstalling and reinstalling - same problem, unable to authenticate. Once it told me that it couldn't reach Amazon. Is this an Amazon issue or do I have some setting wrong in my app?


On your phone, try settings>Apps>Afterword>Clear cache or clear data (NOTE: It will be like you got Afterword for the very first time.) You will have to put in your user email and password again. It worked for me.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Love this app.  I just upgraded to the ad-free version.

I hope that in future upgrades you will consider adding the book rankings and the number of free books given away (if any). Also adding a history of sales longer than last month and the current month would be very useful.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

I love the app. Upgraded to the ads free version immediately.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.4.1 is now live!*

*Changes:*

Fixed issue where app would sometimes crash after refreshing (since version 1.4).

I've also made some changes to the login process which might help fix the login problems some are having. If you continue to have trouble logging in after this update, I'd appreciate a PM so I can get a few more details from you.



Hurricane John said:


> Love this app. I just upgraded to the ad-free version.
> 
> I hope that in future upgrades you will consider adding the book rankings and the number of free books given away (if any). Also adding a history of sales longer than last month and the current month would be very useful.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks! Adding book rankings and especially a longer history are definitely on the list of future features. As for the number of free books, that's already available unless I've misunderstood your meaning: selecting a book on the main screen will show you a new screen with a sales breakdown for that book. That screen will have information on free books (under PROMO and PRICEMATCH). You may have to swipe to see the free books data depending on the size of your device.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Alex,

Unless I'm mistaken, Amazon.nl isn't yet in the list.

Not that I've sold anything there (yet).


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

alexjf said:


> I've also made some changes to the login process which might help fix the login problems some are having. If you continue to have trouble logging in after this update, I'd appreciate a PM so I can get a few more details from you.


I just downloaded this recently, but couldn't login. The update has fixed the problem - well done. I've now upgraded to the paid version.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Alex,
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, Amazon.nl isn't yet in the list.
> 
> Not that I've sold anything there (yet).


Woops! I was keeping an eye out for it too, but they didn't add it at the bottom of the list on the dashboard like I expected so I missed it. I'll get that added in this week. Thanks for letting me know!



PaulineMRoss said:


> I just downloaded this recently, but couldn't login. The update has fixed the problem - well done. I've now upgraded to the paid version.


I'm glad my changes seem to be working, thanks for the support.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

alexjf said:


> *Afterword 1.4.1 is now live!*
> 
> *Changes:*
> 
> ...


Dah! How did I miss that.


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.4.2 is now live!*

*Changes:*

Added Amazon.nl support.
Premium perk (see below).

I've also added a perk for the premium upgrade (this also includes anyone who has bought the app on the Amazon store). Any sums involving different currencies are now automatically converted into USD using Yahoo's Finance API. This enables the globe in "Royalties" mode and shows a total under the "Royalties" column for individual books. Any amounts that might include converted currency values are marked by an asterisk. There is a disclaimer in the About page reminding you that the values are estimates and that Amazon's actual payout will likely be different.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

hey cool, thanks for the updates!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Ooh! Will check it out. Thanks for all your hard work on this.


----------



## Roberta Nicholls (Jul 23, 2014)

Hiya,

I have been using your app and I have to say that I love it.

So first things first, I think thanks are in order. It' been really useful!! 

There are just a few requests that I have and I wondered if they are in the pipeline...

* If you can look back at more than just the previous month.

* If there is a way that we can break it down by day and see how many of each book was rented/bought. As on the amazon website you have to click each title individually to see how many units were shifted that day.

Thank you once again for your hard work 

X


----------



## YoMama (Jan 27, 2015)

This is app is terrific, and well worth the small amount of money I paid for it.

Feature requests:

1)  Use a dollar amount to estimate the amount of money made from borrows.  either make the amount user configurable or always $1.40
2)  using (1), display average earnings per day
3)  using (2), calculate projected earnings for the month


----------



## Kessy2307 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi I'm from Germany and has been carefully a blog post on this app . I have installed right now and am very excited when my first sales and borrowing are displayed.


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm trying to download the premium edition, but it says that 'the item you requested is not available for purchase'


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.5 is now live!*

Hi everyone,

A new version of Afterword (1.5) is available on the Google Play store. This one has a pretty big change: I've removed the premium upgrade option as well as the ads. The existing premium perk (auto-conversion of currencies to USD for a converted total sum in USD) is now available by default to all users.

I'm doing this because I'm a lot busier with work and I'm finding less and less time to work on Afterword. I'm by no means abandoning the project - I'll continue to support Afterword, mainly with bug fixes and keeping the country list up-to-date as Amazon adds more marketplaces. I'm not ruling out new feature additions, but they won't be frequent and will focus on replicating features available on KDP (rather than adding entirely new ones).

I'll also be making the app free on the Amazon app store shortly.

Thanks everyone for your continued support!


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

*Afterword 1.5.1 is now live!*

Hi everyone,

A new version of Afterword (1.5.1) is available on the Google Play store (and soon on Amazon as well). This one renames the KU/KOLL columns to KENP. Everything else related to the switch to KENP should be working (please let me know if that's not the case for anyone!).


----------



## PseudoScribe (May 19, 2015)

I have a HUGE complaint! I've been a user of this app for quite a while. I think I jumped on board toward the end of 2013? Anyway, I've always loved the app and bought into the premium version fairly early on. Then, a few weeks ago, the app just stopped working, and I am pissed! I cannot seem to see my sales at all! I cannot even get me phone to load the app. I am really disappointed at how unfair this entire ordeal has been. I just thought you all should know.

Now, to give you all some insight on why it no longer works for me ... I moved from an android phone to an iPhone. Stupidest decision I've ever made. SERIOUSLY! Since getting the latest and greatest iPhone (my first iPhone ever) a few weeks ago, I've contemplated taking it back to the Sprint store and getting another Android. I'm going through serious withdrawal here. I NEED TO CHECK MY SALES! 

Ok, tongue-in-cheek complaint over. Seriously though, I do love the app. I only hope that it will become available for the iPhone soon.


----------



## TraciLoudin (Sep 10, 2013)

I downloaded the version with an author of Rheocode on Google Play. Is that the wrong version?  

When I try to log in, it just keeps saying Not Connected. I even tried "logging out" and typing my username/password back in. What gives? 

Did I just get phished? Changing my Amazon password now...


----------



## DerMartin (Jun 8, 2016)

The app works fine but I can't see the covers of my books! There is just the default icon of the app. Sales etc. are ok, only the covers are missing.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

TraciLoudin said:


> I downloaded the version with an author of Rheocode on Google Play. Is that the wrong version?
> 
> When I try to log in, it just keeps saying Not Connected. I even tried "logging out" and typing my username/password back in. What gives?
> 
> Did I just get phished? Changing my Amazon password now...


Sorry about that! That's the right app, but some folks had been having issues logging in using the app. Amazon changed part of their sign-up flow and it broke Afterword for some. That's been fixed and you should be able to login using the latest version of the app (1.6).



DerMartin said:


> The app works fine but I can't see the covers of my books! There is just the default icon of the app. Sales etc. are ok, only the covers are missing.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks


Amazon also made some changes that affected book covers being downloaded. That, too, has been fixed and all covers should be fetched smoothly using the latest version (1.6).


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is there any chance you could add the 2-step verification please? I can only login with my app IF I disable 2-step at amazon first.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I still have the cover download issue. None of my last three releases has a cover.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The app stopped working several days ago. There's an update available now. The cover-problem seems fixed as well.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Oh yes, thanks for pointing that out. It's all working fine now!


----------



## Dr Luck (Mar 29, 2015)

Yay! Working again and now with ALL covers


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, alexjf, for updating a free app.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

alexjf said:


> Sorry about that! That's the right app, but some folks had been having issues logging in using the app. Amazon changed part of their sign-up flow and it broke Afterword for some. That's been fixed and you should be able to login using the latest version of the app (1.6).
> 
> Amazon also made some changes that affected book covers being downloaded. That, too, has been fixed and all covers should be fetched smoothly using the latest version (1.6).


Hey Alexjf

Thanks for making this App so useful and for your quick response to any issues that have occurred in the past or may occured in the future.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm. Has this app lost its support? I took an iPhone hiatus about a year and a half ago and was quite disappointed that it wasn't compatible with Apple. Now, I just returned to the world of Android phones, and the app is telling me it's unable to authenticate. On the Play Store, there are others recently with the same issues. Is Afterword a lost cause?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Paul Kohler said:


> Hmm. Has this app lost its support? I took an iPhone hiatus about a year and a half ago and was quite disappointed that it wasn't compatible with Apple. Now, I just returned to the world of Android phones, and the app is telling me it's unable to authenticate. On the Play Store, there are others recently with the same issues. Is Afterword a lost cause?


As far as I understand Alexjf has stopped developing this app and has made it free. It used to be a paid app.

Amazon sometimes changes its log-in procedures and since Afterword is not actively maintained anymore it can take a while before an upgrade (if any) is released.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

The Afterword App stopped functioning 
about a week ago. No longer updates the sales counts. Amazon has probably made some changes that have affected the app.  I was one of those people who paid for the app, so I hope it will be restored to working condition soon.  I use it all the time .  Great for devices with small screens.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

I've emailed him directly, via his developer's address. If I get a reply, I'll post here.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

ImaWriter said:


> I've emailed him directly, via his developer's address. If I get a reply, I'll post here.


Thanks for doing this! I miss Afterword--it stopped working for me a week or so ago. I've uninstalled and reinstalled and it's still a no go.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

ImaWriter said:


> I've emailed him directly, via his developer's address. If I get a reply, I'll post here.


I emailed him directly several days ago, but haven't received a response. If I get a reply I'll post here also.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Good news. The update is now available in the Google Play Store.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

^^ You beat me to it. 

I thought I would post the reply to my email, as I'm sure others will be interested in the details.



> Unfortunately, Amazon changed their backend and completely broke book fetching. I finally got it working again and a new Afterword version was just uploaded to the store ( give it a couple of hours - it should be version 1.8 ).
> 
> Unfortunately I can't get royalty information from Amazon anymore, so for now royalties are disabled in Afterword. I might find a way to bring them back in some form in the future (sales volume, KENP and the rest work fine through).
> 
> ...


----------



## alexjf (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all! Apologies for the lack of response on this thread for a while, for some reason I've stopped getting e-mail notifications about replies to this thread.

A few people have reported getting "Unable to authenticate" errors even with the new 1.8 version. It turns out that Amazon changed a few more things with their book sales data formatting that weren't affecting everybody - I hopefully have them pinned down now.

A newer version, 1.8.1, was just uploaded to the app store, and that should fix the issue.


----------

